# Car news - RARE, 1 OF 10 PRE-PRODUCTION, FORD SIERRA RS COSWORTH



## WHIZZER

Rare, pre-production, Ford Sierra RS Cosworth for auction with TheMarket.co.uk
One of 10 right-hand drive cars, and one of only three road cars
Complete with a fascinating history and reports confirming its provenance
Online auction will begin on 23rd July and close on 30th July with an estimate of £39,000 to £59,000
Leading online classic car auctioneer, TheMarket.co.uk, will offer car collectors and Ford enthusiasts the chance to own a super rare, pre-production Ford Sierra RS Cosworth.








Built as part of Ford's 4P 'Pre-Production Prove Out Programme' before full production of the car began, it is one of just 10 right-hand drive made. Seven of these cars became rally cars leaving only three which were left as road cars. Of these three, this is the only one known to still exist today.

Better still, the car's provenance has been confirmed by members of the original Ford Special Vehicle Engineering (SVE) team. Finished in Moonstone Blue, (most were White), it was almost certainly one of the original testing and press cars, and possibly the star of the original 'Cars of the Future' TV advert.








As a genuine UK-registered, right hand drive, three-door example, and showing 68,000 miles, it will be offered for sale with an estimate of £39,000 to £59,000 via online auction running between 23rd and 30th July.

"This car is a piece of Ford history! Not only is this one of the most desirable fast-Fords made but this is one of the very first examples ever built. The auction will be a very special opportunity for enthusiasts and collectors looking for a genuine Sierra RS Cosworth, with a price tag which is within reach for serious buyers," comments Tristan Judge, director, The Market.

At the time of production the RS Cosworth was the epitome of 80s boyhood dreams. With a top speed of around 150mph and a 0-60mph time of 6.2 seconds, the RS Cosworth sports a turbocharged 204bhp engine mated to a rear wheel drive chassis. Its performance is enhanced further by the body kit and spoiler engineered for aerodynamics and suspension based on racing experience.

Built approximately nine months before the official production run started, this car was first registered in the UK on 30th October 1985. Exported by its owner to New Zealand in 1994, it spent four years in storage while treated to an engine rebuild.

After changing hands two more times, the car's current owner, who purchased it in 2009, has spent tens-of-thousands of pounds and countless hours perfecting the car in a climate-controlled facility.

Careful to preserve its originality wherever possible by using original Ford parts, the car has received a new headlining, new foam in the front seats, replacement lights, mouldings, door and window seals, electrical sensors and hoses, suspension bushes, cambelt, fresh fluids and a new front splitter.

The original three-spoke steering wheel is present and correct, as is the Ford-branded radio/cassette player and separate audio control panel. The car even retains an original Ford dealer sticker in the rear window.

Repatriated in to the UK in 2016, today, at the age of 35 years, the car is presented in immaculate condition with tight and even shut lines and dent and ripple-free panels. The owner has even reunited the car with its original, historically important registration number.

"The current owner took an already very good car and made it perfect. Like so many of us, he once had a poster of a Sierra Cosworth on his bedroom wall. Now it's somebody else's turn to own it, and an opportunity like this one rarely comes along," concludes Tristan.

Accompanying the car is its MOT certificate which was gained without a single advisory and expires in June 2021. Also included in the sale is a selection of invoices and bills to confirm the work that has been carried out over the years, a very detailed summary of the car's life and owners, as well as the original owner's handbook and Ford Sierra RS Cosworth supplement.

To find out more about the 1985 Ford Sierra RS Cosworth for auction visit https://themarket.co.uk/listings/fo...oduction/7212e47f-abb9-4d20-9f0e-441a40ca8044.


----------



## cossiecol

#drools


----------



## mbarn

I’m quite confident it will exceed the guide price. Be interesting to watch.


----------



## Vossman

Wow, what a rarity. I'm also sure this will far exceed the estimate. Stunning car.


----------



## pt1

Yummy 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

Will easily break the previous record.....if they’d have sold it a year ago. 

Think people may think twice about expensive fords in this day and age?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

£70K to £80k IMO. The Sierras have gone wild in recent years and this one having a real interesting history will see it make mega bucks.


----------



## Starbuck88

As above, this will fetch way more than the estimate. 

A Ford I'd actually like to own, back when they made some truly stunning vehicles. Now not so much.


----------



## The happy goat

RS3 said:


> £70K to £80k IMO. The Sierras have gone wild in recent years and this one having a real interesting history will see it make mega bucks.


I'm with you on that!


----------



## camerashy

Anyone on here own it????


----------



## Soul boy 68

Starbuck88 said:


> As above, this will fetch way more than the estimate.
> 
> A Ford I'd actually like to own, back when they made some truly stunning vehicles. Now not so much.


^^^^ this :thumb:


----------



## mikerd4

Theres a video of a guy buying one at auction for about 85K and it was no where near as clean or as historical as that one as far as I remember. People will pay silly money for clean Cosworths so it may go bananas


----------



## Cookies

I heard of a delivery miles Cosworth going for 125k last year, so I reckon it’d hit that. Madness, but I suppose it’ll be worth whatever someone is willing to pay. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

A few panels look a few shades out. The offside front wing is a different colour. I don't think the paintwork merits the description. 

Is a preproduction model really that desirable? It reads as if it had a few workarounds to get it working rather than being the finished article.


----------



## Starbuck88

Kerr said:


> .
> 
> Is a preproduction model really that desirable? It reads as if it had a few workarounds to get it working rather than being the finished article.


Part of it's story isn't it. Someone looking to spend this money will put it in their collection and have it so they can admire it and tell people its story.

To me, this is better than a later one.

Not many know this but I collect mobile phones, I happened up on a prototype motorola, engineering sample, stickers on it saying it's not licensed etc and various other things. The cool factor of getting your hands on something not meant for public release goes a long way for their value.


----------



## Kerr

I can see it was up for sale in 2018. I can't find a price though.


----------

